# what kind of music is best when your high



## DJ Crack420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Im just gonna put this up here...
I LOVE to listen to some gangsta ass shit when im high.like i have no idea why. ill put on some 2pac, andre nickatina, run dmc, or even some funkdoobiest!!!!!i hate going over to some one elses house to get high cuz they always play some fukin gay ass shit. it almost makes me angry to listen to bad music when im high....

so what does everyone else listen to when thier high???


----------



## Kro0ks (Apr 6, 2009)

same exact shit as u rap!!!


----------



## theinfamous012 (Apr 6, 2009)

okay, i agree with gangsta shit, but definately lil wayne. i'm sorry, if you don't like lil wayne when you're high there's something wrong with you, because you start breaking it down and actually listening to the lyrics all intensely-- if that's a word. it's great :]


----------



## Mcgician (Apr 6, 2009)

It's been proven that listening to gangster rap in general makes you stupid. Evidence of this is in our jails. Worse choice EVER!


----------



## theinfamous012 (Apr 6, 2009)

heh actually, i just got out of jail about two months ago, honestly, i was in two cells, and had about 10 diff. cellys;; [junction city kansas doesn't have pods] anyways, 7 of the 10 actually hated rap. they're all into metal and old rock.. and don't try to say "it's because kansas is a white state" because only 2 of the people i was in a cell with were white. what you listen to has nothing to do with going to jail..

"i go out my way just to get my dro and my dough; cause i love it more than i love my hoes- yes i do"
-wayne


----------



## danrasta (Apr 6, 2009)

gangsta rap n reggae


----------



## chronic vegan (Apr 6, 2009)

staight SO Cal punk DI, smut peddlers, The adolescents, TSOL, circle jerks, pennywise,.


----------



## Boogaloo Bud (Apr 6, 2009)

Urgh,,, I can't stand rap. Never have and most likely never will. I will listen to just about anything else though. Some of my favourite music when high is music from Bob Marley, Dr. Hook, etc. Anything with a happy sound to it and very rarely anything fast. I love Metallica but there is no way I'm putting them on when I'm high unless it's something like Fade to Black or Unforgiven I.

I don't have anything against rap personally, I just really don't enjoy listening to it.


----------



## hotwheelszac (Apr 6, 2009)

if you like lil wayne, check out Drama

DJ Drama is the shit

get the Gangsta Grills CD (i know the name sounds kinda wack, but the CD is off the hook)

Also, the best lyrisist of all time, BIG L

i kid you not check both of these guys out, crazy stuff


"Cannon Cannon"


----------



## jack tripper (Apr 6, 2009)

dub like thievery corporation.


----------



## nad90 (Apr 6, 2009)

tool blows my mind stoned. they write music that when you listen to it high you think your tripping balls.


----------



## BisGrow (Apr 8, 2009)

DUB DUB and more DUB

OTT is a god!!!!!!!


----------



## thebeatledude (Apr 9, 2009)

Nothing compares to The Beatles while stoned for me. It changes my outlook on life completly...


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Eeeeeeeeeeek.....rap. I'd feel like I died and went to hell.*
*I love all music.....I can even somewhat tolerate "some" country.....note, I said SOME and used the word "tolerate." But I can NOT stand RAP.........NO talent, sorry.*
*Raggae, Rock, most anything else sits well with me.*
*But Beastie Boys rock......*


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 9, 2009)

thebeatledude said:


> Nothing compares to The Beatles while stoned for me. It changes my outlook on life completly...


 *Too bad you didn't know me years back Beatletude.........My buddy works for Capitol Records and would send me their entire collections, which I in return would give to my friends.*


----------



## hom36rown (Apr 9, 2009)

trance, progressive house, electro, hip hop
[youtube]PtuCB1j2msY[/youtube]


----------



## ozbrad (Apr 10, 2009)

My own mixes of Trance and Chillout.


----------



## jamesrock (Apr 10, 2009)

Hippie shit


----------



## zeppelin (Apr 10, 2009)

led zeppelin
dr. dre
or anything that trips you out is always a good listen


----------



## Big Joop (Apr 11, 2009)

Classic Rock and some more under-the-water alt stuff.


----------



## SpeakerBoxd (Apr 11, 2009)

Devin the dude - "Anything" "Briar Patch" "doobie ashtray" 
Those are classics to me and maybe some others here.


----------

